
Erlay: A performance improvement to the Bitcoin network - otoburb
https://medium.com/@SDWouters/erlay-an-awesome-performance-improvement-to-the-bitcoin-network-f59d757b2d14
======
otoburb
Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.10518](https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.10518)

Recent talk by the paper author (not the Medium article author):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUWs00Anpaw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUWs00Anpaw)

Transcript of the talk: [https://diyhpl.us/wiki/transcripts/london-bitcoin-
devs/2019-...](https://diyhpl.us/wiki/transcripts/london-bitcoin-
devs/2019-11-13-gleb-naumenko-p2p-erlay/)

------
gus_massa
It looks like a 50% reduction of the data exchange rate, but I think it's
relevant only for the full nodes, that are currently only 10000
[https://bitnodes.earn.com/](https://bitnodes.earn.com/) (I guess the pools
servers, some big exchanges, and a few enthusiastic.)

It adds more complexity to the software and network, and the reduction is not
huge, so I guess it will not be used.

Technical question: The "sketch" in the article are "hash"?

